# Hav Quirks



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Here are my dogs weird quirks:

Mimi is deathly afraid of babies and toddlers, she'll shake uncontrollably and if the door is open she won't come in until they are gone. She's gotten better with my niece as she's older now (3 y/r) but occasionally she'll do it. Its crazy cuz I can't recall of anything that would cause her to do this. 

When Mimi is outside she'll scratch on the glass endlessly until we let her in. Most retarded habit & she's corrupted almost every dog in our household this amazingly annoying technique. :frusty: She does this to gates too.

Sophie will not drink out of the water bowl till she sees you change it. Then she still sits there and stares at it & has to be placed right in front of it before she'll think about drinking. Sometimes she'll only drink if there is an ice cube in there. On a very rare occasion she'll drink out of the bowl without it being changed in front of her but she is very weary about it. eep: She has to make sure that her body is as far away from the bowl as possible & cranes her neck. Kinda reminds me of a gazelle drinking at a lion's watering hole. Crazy dog! 

Sophie freaks out at the sound of a binder clicking shut. She will throw herself in whomevers lap is closest. Its a great way to get an aloof dog to cuddle lol

Sophie doesn't do this anymore but it was by far her strangest habit I couldn't figure out. We have a dog room and she would start shivering once she got in the room & would not eat her treats once in there. She did this for the longest time and it stopped when we got a comfy bed for her & Mimi. She's still wishy washy about eating her treats in there. 

Can't wait to hear more Hav quirks =)


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

Buster has a fetish for kleenex. He jumps on tables, begs, and steals kleenex when we are not looking. He also likes to TP the bathroom if we happen to leave it open. It's a very interesting process because he doesn't rip the paper, he delicately takes long strands and raps them around the toilet and takes them into the bathtub. His last little quirk is he likes to tip over garbage cans. It's really annoying and we've had to hide them all.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I think all Havs love Kleenex, ours don't do it as much as they are older but every now and again they do. They also like Q-tips!


----------



## Nanny (May 18, 2009)

I know what you mean my Phoebe the oldest would not go out into the yard when the dandelions came up she stayed in the stone drive for two weeks..it was hysterical. My little Benji would run thru the yard and snap the tops of the dandelions off...he loved it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter will only eat off a plate. Murphy will eat anything that can't eat him first. 

They both love the cardboard from tp and paper towel rolls.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I think Scooter & Sophie are related! She hates bowls that have depth. I found a bowl that is very shallow in depth & when she has issues with that I put it on a plate for her.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't know how many bowls, plates, even floor tiles I went through before I found something the girls would eat out of. Bella hates when I open the end table drawer. The sound of chip bag opening scares her too. They both love kleenex but Zoey will still sneak them. If they are not in the room with you they are probably into kleenex. Bella is usually the look out. She will run into the bathroom to warn Zoey I'm coming. They are just so funny.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji needs fresh, crystal clear water in a clean bowl. The temperature of the water also has to be to his liking. Lizzie tends to "muddy" the water in their water bowl. He won't drink from it until I change water.


----------



## Thea (Nov 19, 2008)

Whenever Onyx goes outside to the toilet she has to bring something back inside with her, usually a dry leaf. Her brother apparently brings in sticks, so it runs in the family lol


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Poornima said:


> Benji needs fresh, crystal clear water in a clean bowl. The temperature of the water also has to be to his liking. Lizzie tends to "muddy" the water in their water bowl. He won't drink from it until I change water.


Sounds just like Sophie! Ever try one of those fountain bowls? They'd be really smart if they made it out of stainless steel not plastic..


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Baloo's quirks....

- anything paper, toilet paper rolls, newspaper, money, gum wrappers....
- when I feed him, he has to dig around like he hid his food, then when no one is looking he will eat...LOL silly boy!
- he gets mad if I close the bathroom door when I shower, because he likes to peek in on me to make sure I don't disappear...what is with that???
- he loves panties both my daughters and mine...we need to keep them in the bottom of the hamper


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I love this thread! Toby has only been home for 6 days and he has several of these quirks already. He won't eat out of a bowl that has depth. He won't eat unless I'm actually sitting on the floor right next to him. He will only drink water from his water bottle stand now. That's all I've got so far.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

The water thing goes on here as well. Jackson only wants fresh, very cold water. He will drink if he's got a playdate and is absolutely dying of thirst, but otherwise, is terribly picky. He also plays with his morning kibble and scatters it all over the floor as he picks, but woofs down his evening meal.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Ours steal our pillows. When we tell them they have to share, they huff and let us have part of the pillow.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

While he loves underwear, paper towels and tissues, nothing gets Duncan more excited that slippers or flip-flops, he has tried to take him off out feet....And when he finds one in the house, he is off like a little bullet with it!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori loves to tip over bowls, then she grumbles/growls/barks at them :crazy:

She often startles at sudden little noises :bolt: But, will sit calmly and quietly while we wait for a train to pass less than 20 ft. away from us. 

She's an infamous Kleenex/Q-tip snatcher :spy:

She stalks lizards like a cat would (crouches down and takes slow deliberate steps, stopping frequently)

She always lifts her back right leg, ever so slightly, when she pees.

She won't pee/poop in the same place.

And there's nothing I've found she won't do for a baby carrot! :hungry:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My girls are just like Benji and Lizzie. They hate floaties in their water but Sendona always gets food debris in the water. She refuses to drink from the bottle. The other two will so they get their floatie-free water.

McKenna pulls socks off people's feet. She does it gently but she WANTS those socks. She doesn't chew on them, just runs off with them. Oh, and she knows that people have two feet. She'll steal one sock, run off with it, and then return for the other sock!

When I get home, the first thing I do is grab a bag and go outside to pick up the dog waste on the lawn. When the girls hear me getting a bag, all three of them rush out the doggie door. Sedona always goes and grabs a toy to take out with her.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad to hear others have Hav's that a neurotic about having ubber clean water! 

Oh, another habit of Sophie if her food doesn't excite her she'll sit there for hours on end watching/guarding her food. lol


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Hobbes has the paper fetish as well.

He will "bury" his bone in plain sight pushing nothing with his nose for a good 20 minutes. Then after an hour pick it up move it to another area and "bury" it again. Once and a while he is smart enough to hide it in the couch pillows.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Gee, I think I see a pattern here :biggrin1: Duffy just squats but Holly is the one to lift her little leg. And they only drink clean, cold water. They will eat kibble from a small, shallow bowl, but anything else must be on a plate. (Well, at least I found a use for the grandkids little cartoon character plates and bowls!)
Holly needs everything to be her idea. If you ask her to come "up" and pat the seat next to you, she'll be darned if she will. If I stand in the window waiting to let them back in from their yard, Holly will start up the steps and if she spots me, she'll turn around and go back down again! If I want her to come in, I have to make sure she can't see me there! Now Duffy is learning her system. :frusty:


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh yeah - and don't ever drop a paper napkin!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy stands on 3 legs to squat & pee: her left leg is held "forward"!
She prefers a water bowl to a bottle - but the water has to be cold, preferably with an ice cube...
She is a picky eater, and only eats off plates. But she takes the food OFF the plate and carries it over to the area rug to eat....
Daisy LOVES the pillows on our bed. She attacks them and bites at them!
She loves to eat worms (yuck!)
She loves to lap at puddles after it rains or I water flowers or veggies.
Salmon, sweet potatoes and green beans are favorites.
She would play "fetch" until she keeled over...its her favorite!

Daisy's wierdest thing is her garden hose obsession. We used to have to go out of the fence to turn it on, but purchased an extender so we can wrap the hose on the stand and use the faucet on the stand. Daisy LOVES pulling the hose off the stand and licking whatever water dribbles out. Now she is standing on her hind legs trying to use her paws and mouth to turn the faucet on! She run right to it every time she goes out back.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Patti McNeil said:


> I love this thread! Toby has only been home for 6 days and he has several of these quirks already. He won't eat out of a bowl that has depth. He won't eat unless I'm actually sitting on the floor right next to him. He will only drink water from his water bottle stand now. That's all I've got so far.


I still have to hand feed the girls periodically. Yes I know they won't starve themselve but I can't sleep if they haven't eaten. :wink:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

JASHavanese said:


> Ours steal our pillows. When we tell them they have to share, they huff and let us have part of the pillow.


Now that is just too cute.

Zoey and Bella are fascinated by bugs. Zoey can watch them for hours.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I forgot in previous post: First thing in the morning, Daisy will run around in circles with her muzzle (snout) on the carpet - like she's smoothing the hair down. She does this on BOTH sides of her face before she leaves the bedroom!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Evye's newest (and very annoying) quirk is everything turns into a "catch me if you can" game. She grabs a toy and runs with it in her mouth. Grooming, approaching, feeding, putting her harness on for a walk, or just walking to another room. It's cute but ready for this chase-me phase to pass.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd also has a paper/q-tip fetish. 
He always digs in blankets, towels or clean clothes until he makes a little nest and then he'll lay down. 
He likes to burrow under the covers on my bed and sleep between my feet
He's scared to death of empty milk jugs and will run away and hide if he sees one..lol
Todd's also obsessed with babies...I've shared pictures of him with my friend Bri's daughter Violet..he is so gentle and sweet to her but he *MUST* be in her lap or letting her pull his ears to be happy if she's at our house.
We've tried keeping them away from each other (just to see how they would react) and they both yell and scream and act like the world has ended until they can be together. 
Seriously cute!


----------



## Gabby (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh good, our dog is not the only one. 

Caya also lifts the one leg slightly when she pees. She also has a paper, sock, and shoe insert fetish. Her worst habit is the licking. She licks everyone she meets and when we tell her not to she will air lick them from a foot away. The other strange quirk we've noticed is that when we are on walks she will not step on a metal grate or covering in the sidewalk. (She acts like they're a bottomless pit and avoids them at all cost) Oh, and Caya doesn't like to eat out of her dog bowl either. We sometimes have to leave a trail of kibble on the floor that leads up to the bowl. It usually gets her eating out of the bowl by the time she's picked up the kibble trail.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter steals napkins out of our laps at meal times so we can't do that anymore, have to tell guests not to put their napkin in their lap! He does the morning rub too, rubs his muzzle all over the carpet before he's ready to go out.

I have a really soft blanket, one of the Brookstone NAP blankets. In the morning after we go out the first time both dogs run to the couch and wait for me to get "pink blankie" out of the closet and come sit down. As soon as I lay it out Scooter is up on the couch while Murphy has to wait for me to pick him up. Even if they don't go back to sleep, they will lie there for a few minutes. If anyone gets it out Scooter wants to be on the couch, all you have to do is say "pink blankie" and he runs to the couch!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh I forgot gum. Hobbes goes crazy trying to smell your mouth if he thinks he hears you chewing gum.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Gabby said:


> Oh good, our dog is not the only one.
> 
> Caya also lifts the one leg slightly when she pees. She also has a paper, sock, and shoe insert fetish. Her worst habit is the licking. She licks everyone she meets and when we tell her not to she will air lick them from a foot away. The other strange quirk we've noticed is that *when we are on walks she will not step on a metal grate or covering in the sidewalk.* (She acts like they're a bottomless pit and avoids them at all cost) Oh, and Caya doesn't like to eat out of her dog bowl either. We sometimes have to leave a trail of kibble on the floor that leads up to the bowl. It usually gets her eating out of the bowl by the time she's picked up the kibble trail.


Tori's got that quirk, too! :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pablo loves coffee, he will get creative to get to the mug, same with Kleenex.
When I give him something extra tasty in addition to his kibble he will eat it and then rub himself all along the sofa skirts, roll on the floor and dig.
Speaking of which, he loves to dig and whine when he gets a tasty chew or DH's stinky socks.
He will 'jump-kiss' when my in-laws' toddlers come here but isn't too fond of other kids that scream and run toward him.
He is terrified of balls and will stay low to the ground and either try to come in our lap or hide in his crate.
Lately, he started literally throwing himself in my lap. He will lay on the back of the couch behind me and at some point just drop into my lap, not jump or he will jump on the couch and throw himself sideways into my lap.
He doesn't like barking dogs and doesn't get it why they have to be so loud.
He has to poop when he's nervous&overwhelmed, even though he may have pooped 5 minutes ago.
He will not go outside when it rains, you have to pick him up and let him down next to a tree. Once he's wet, he runs like a maniac and rubs himself against everything.
He loves rolling around on worms, whether they're dead or not.
He loves to play hide and seek with me and even though he's nearly peeing in his pants when I scare/startle him, he loves it and comes back for more after a post-scare RLH session.
He loves to passionately lick every square inch of DH's head and won't stop until he's covered the entire area.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Maryam you said "He loves rolling around on worms, whether they're dead or not." Both of mine do that. I'm curious, any idea what that's all about? They usually end up eating it too.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sharlene, no idea, but I'm sure glad he doesn't roll on yucky poop like my cousin's dog who especially prefers the softer ones uke: I believe they want to basically use it as cologne.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Many years ago I had a beagle. He would occasionally get lose and take off after a rabbit....and come home a few hours just stinkin' to high heaven! I think rolling in unattractive scents is instinctual and has something to do with days long ago when dogs had to hunt prey for food. They would roll in prey animal's dung to disguise their own dog scent. It would help them get closer before detection and heighten their chances of catching dinner!


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

When my husband or my mother sneeze, Havanna drops whatever she's doing and runs to give them kisses. And whenever she wants something real bad, she starts sneezing to get your attention. Olivia, on the other hand, is a sock thief. I didn't realize how bad she was until she came running into our office one day with a tiny sock in her mouth. I couldn't figure out where on Earth it came from until.....when I was eight years old, I was given a Cabbage Patch doll (remember those?!?). Well, the doll is sitting on the bed in one of our spare bedrooms. Olivia had jumped up on the bed (which, by the way, she is usually afraid to jump off of!) and taken the socks off the doll's little feet!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I just noticed this for the past few days....I will be playing with Dexter and I have him in my lap and he will just stare at something for awhile like he is in a daze.... (He is tired). 

Dexter will get down from my lap, when I say "Your tired, you need to go to sleep." He soon gets down and goes to sleep.


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

Tugger hits most of the things on the quirky list
-likes plates and low bowls
-needs fresh water- untouched by any dog including him
-very obsessed with pooping- needs to have the perfect spot, not too close to last time, far away from all people, and he needs to circle at least 10x, oh, and the ground has to be just right, not too muddy etc... 
-loves underwear. (a very embarrassing obsession when you have company)
-is only afraid of fireworks.
-plays with his ball like a cat, picking them up in his claws and tossing them into the air
-absolutely loves a good game of monkey in the middle followed by a game of "Chase the dog" This is great to tire out both kids and dogs. 
-rolls in worms
-hates mud and rain and will RLH when wet.
-Thinks every dog in the world is his new best friend.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

"Tugger hits most of the things on the quirky list
-very obsessed with pooping- needs to have the perfect spot, not too close to last time, far away from all people, and he needs to circle at least 10x, oh, and the ground has to be just right, not too muddy etc... "

Ok please help me to understand this one! Kipling does this too...he simply MUST have a new untouched spot to poo every time. This is becoming a bit of a chore in that we have to keep walking further and he keeps choosing neighbour's yards. I've tried to manage him to one spot in our yard using very tasty treats but I'm not sure he's making the connection. Suggestions?


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG, just reading through these little quips has but a great big small on my face. 

Babaloo is not a great eater. ( I wish I could be more like him). He prefers to eat the food if it is on the floor rather than in his bowl. I guess he thinks its too deep. It's not. 
He also will not eat (unless he is famished) if one is not in the room with him. 

He doesn't seem to do anything while we are out. He doesn't play with his toys or bones just seems to be sitting and waiting for us to come home. I guess this is not such a bad thing. He could be chewing up the kitchen. We leave him in there with the doors gated and with his crate that he can go in and out of.

He absolutely loves to be chased. He takes some object that he is not supposed to take. He could care less about what it is. He turns around and gives you the look to see if you know what he has and then takes off down the stairs to be chased around the dining room table. It is pretty funny.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stella loves Kleenex and toilet paper too and tips over every wastebasket in the house. She doesn't like her toys to be in the basket and as soon as either I or the cleaning lady pick them up and put them in, she goes over and dumps it. She sneezes too when she wants your attention and she gets so excited, she cries like a baby when my daughter comes over. And if my grandsons are in my lap or sitting next to me, she has to be either in my lap too or touching me. I think she just wants them to know that I belong to her.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie is especially addicted to the TP. We anyone comes out of the bathroom, home or office, she goes in and checks to see if the paper is in reach. If so, the game is on. There she goes strowing TP up and down the halls. Luckily she hasn't found the mens bathroom at work yet. We store the extra TP there. I forsee that one day though, the hallway will be filled with yards of TP. Should be a hoot and of course no one will be angry--just laughing. And of course will be better at remembering to close the door after leaving the bathroom.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

George loves to eat treats but he will only eat his dog food if I put it in piles on a paper plate, he eats a pile and waits till I take out another pile. That just started one day.


----------



## SassyCassy (Sep 1, 2009)

Cassy also loves the TP and TPs our entire house the moment she gets a chance. She also picks up her dry food and throws it up in the air, only to catch it as it comes down. Maybe she thinks she's in the circus, actually our house feels that way sometimes.... We also have a cat, Yogi. Well, Yogi eats her food and she eats his. It's crazy! I have to stand there and watch that they eat the right food.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Babaloo has finally eaten a meal with gusto. I gave him his kibble in a paper plate. Who woulda thought. This is absolutely the first time I ever saw him eat so much. Thanks for this wonderful suggestion.

Next we will work on his barking for attention (will use a water bottle spray) and he doesn't bite but when he wants me to either take him out or pet him he uses is mouth on my haned. He dopesn't apply pressure just mouths my hand. I want it to stop. I will be shreiking. I hope I am not to late.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

When I am on the phone, Riley will find a squeeky toy and prance around with it making as much noise as possible. If that doesn't get my attention, he will "lose" it under the couch and then go into a fit of scratching and snuffling. They are So much like toddlers!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is also around me lots and wanting attention when I am on the phone. I also love the intense look that Dexter will give and then pounce like a cat!

Depending upon which chair I am sitting in, Dexter will give me different types of attention.

Dexter knows my Computer hand and will paw at it!


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

ls-indy said:


> Daisy stands on 3 legs to squat & pee: her left leg is held "forward"!.


To make a pee, Phoebe does a honeybee dance: nose to the ground walking zig zag then speeding up, a quick turn around and bingo. To make a poop, she does at least three complete turns and poops while doing a "pike handstand". In other words, she is standing on her front feet, with both back legs off the ground and way forward in a V shape, just exactly like in men's gymnastics. Go figure.

And we don't know why, but she is terrified of only one thing (so far): empty 1 gallon plastic milk jugs. Huh???


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter goes crazy when we get out the Orka oven mitts. He barks like a maniac!

If Murphy wants attention when I'm on the computer, he'll jump onto the couch and put his front paws on my laptop. 

They're so funny!!!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Rascal and Pixie both prefer to eat off of plates rather than bowls, and at one time we had to scatter the kibble on the floor first. Seems like this is a true Havanese characteristic!

Pixie in particular didn't like getting her muzzle all wet when drinking (and I didn't like the wet mess on the floor and constantly wiping their chins) so we now have water bottles (like the kind for rabbits) and they love them. The minute we showed them how to use them, they stopped drinking from the water bowl.

Pixie usually brings something inside after going out - a leaf, maple key, piece of bark. We're getting used to checking her mouth before taking off the leash.

Rascal loves big dogs - I think he wants to grow up just like them!


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Sami and Darin have a lot of the same quirks. Darin loves tissues and Qtips. He also will pull clothes out of the hamper (as many as he can reach). He also circles and travels all over the place while pooping, hence, it never is on the pad! He will push his nose on the floor for 15-20 minutes like he is trying to cover up his food. If there is a grocery bag on the floor, he will cover the food bowl up with it. He also will dig and dig and this certain place on the floor by our couch (and we have tile floors) and then will lay down there, kind of like he is trying to fluff it up!

Sami does the pee thing with lifting up the back leg. She doesn't like to go out in our backyard for some reason and my husband has spoiled her by taking her out the front door. When I comer home from work, I say "Let's go outdoors!" and all 3 dogs will head for the back door, however, Darin and Molly go out and Sami jumps up on the couch. That's when she gets some alone time with me. I leave the other 2 out while I go to the bathroom and change my clothes. If my husband kisses me, Sami will jump up and down trying to get us to pick her up so she can join in the kiss.


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Brody has many of the same quirks : He LOVES TP or Kleenex and will run from bathroom to bathroom tipping over trash cans when the mood strikes him. Then, of course he has to be chased around the house in order to retrieve the prize! Great fun!
He also gets in the mood to play chase or catch in the evening and will sit at DH's feet barking insistently. If that doesn't work, he reaches up on the recliner foot rest and nips at his toes - nipping toes is his definate way to demand immediate attention!
He won't eat a bite from his dish unless we are in the house nearby - he'll ignore even a Flossie when left alone. . .he pulls mouthfuls of kibble from his dish and drops in near us, then eats a few bits at a time; returns to the dish and repeats the whole process. If he's thirsty when he gets out of his carrier in the car, he'll jump up to the front seat and paw at our water bottle sitting in the holder.
He sleeps in a crate at night in our bedroom, one of us will get up to take him out. His ritual is to take a flying leap on to the other person in bed and plant a big, wet kiss on his or her face before running out to do his business.
He hates to pee or poop on gravel vs grass or barkdust.
He still squats like a girl to pee.
He has to circle and dig frantically before he settles down to sleep.
We love him sooooooo much for all his weird little quirks!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have tried the bowls for feeding also.....it has been small plates for feeding. I have to go tell him to eat several times when he walks away also!


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

I gues my dog is just as quirky as your dogs. I thought he would not eat out of the bowl due to issues from his past abuse. He would take a few pieces of kibble out of the bowl and then run off with them still in his mouth and not start to eat them until he was well enough away from the dreaded bowl. I would hand feed him bc i need for him to eat. anyway, this morning, after reading all of your quirky dog stories, I dumped his food out of the bowl onto the ground and he is happily munching away! What a neurotic breed!


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Lol this is an awesome thread.
Scooby is also a complete kleenex and tr addict. Will also only drink super fresh cold water. He will eat out of any bowl though because I had a previous picky eater and I was not going there again. When he gets his chick/rice/carrots he would eat it out of anything lol
He leaves kibble all over the floor and throws it around like a ball.
He also has to have at least one mad moment a day where he runs at full speed around the house until exhausted. He has us in stitches.

Darling little havs :angel:


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

milomyguy said:


> I gues my dog is just as quirky as your dogs. I thought he would not eat out of the bowl due to issues from his past abuse. He would take a few pieces of kibble out of the bowl and then run off with them still in his mouth and not start to eat them until he was well enough away from the dreaded bowl. I would hand feed him bc i need for him to eat. anyway, this morning, after reading all of your quirky dog stories, I dumped his food out of the bowl onto the ground and he is happily munching away! What a neurotic breed!


Our non-Hav Molly does this. We got her from a pet rescue about 10 years ago and she has always been very skittish around the food and water bowls. She always grabs a mouthfull and takes it elsewhere. When we had our big dog, Jackson, we bought one of those self watering bowls with the big jug turned upside down. Well, it would gurgle every once in a while, so she was terrified of it. We called it the Gurgle Monster. We had to start giving Molly her own water bowl.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I have never had a dog that watches tv like these dogs...

they know the Darigold cake tv commercial just by hearing the start of it now, and they start running to the tv. The tv commercial where the guy is bringing home the birthday cake and the dogs try to get him.

Missy also loves my coffee in the morning...I know she is not suppose to have coffee, but if she can get to the mug she will take a big lick.


----------



## Toby'sMom (Feb 25, 2009)

Toby absolutely loves to get in the bathtub. He gets so excited when the bathroom door is left open just so he can go and jump in the tub. Does anyone else have a Hav that loves to do this? Socks are another obsession of his, especially dirty, smelly ones! Toby also LOVES water and will drink a gallon if I let him. One last thing, Toby thinks the vacuum cleaner is a giant toy and will bark and chase it!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Both of mine have similar quirks. They both sneeze when they want attention and come running like crazy to anyone who sneezes. Watson loves to lick feet and legs. Einstein has an ear fetish and goes berserk if you lend him an ear! They both used to need us to be with them to eat but they seem to be over it. They go crazy for ice cubes and sit patiently at your feet to see if your going to share from the ice dispenser. I give them a little yogurt each day and they know what the carton looks like and run to the spoon door. Einstein has several different cries. One for wanting to go out, one for his brother needing to go out, one if his brother is doing something wrong, and one that sounds just like a cat. Meowwww. Who needs a cat? See why we named him Einstein!?

Einstein runs from danger and Watson runs to it! Example, just this weekend they needed to potty and I opened the door and they blasted for the grass. We heard people talking and I could hear what they were saying (We live way out in the country and way off the road) They started to bark looking around and then looked up. It was a hot air balloon so close that if he hadn't hit the burner he might have hit my house. Well when he hit the burner Einstein was off like a shot and Watson looked like he was going to tear them up if they landed. I finally got Einstein back in the house and it took 3 hours and 3 attempts to get him to go outside and finish what he had started. You can scold Watson and he's alright with it but you have to be careful not to be too harsh with Einstein as he takes it to heart. By harsh I mean too stern of the word NO!

They both LOVE our Saint Bernard but he is old and really wants nothing to do with them. I think he still misses HIS Newfie who passed away this Spring. Einstein gets excited to a moderate "Einstein Level" and Watson gets so excited that his butt and nose touch on one side and then he does it to the other side. We call him SirFoldsALot. He can also balance on his hind legs for 5 minutes when he gets on a sniff. He always looks you in the eye and Einstein can only hold a gaze for a short time. Watson loves to dive his head into the bath towel and roll on it. Einstein could care less. So funny and I can't imagine life without each of them!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh and they both watch TV but Watson will stop in front of it and watch for a long time. Sometimes he's so into the show that he doesn't hear us call his name! lol


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Murphy loves: Underwear, socks, slippers, shoes, toilet paper, kleenex, newspaper, and every other form of paper. He is a licker and loves to greet my customers by standing against their leg and waiting to be petted. He adores coffee when he is quick and wiley enough to get a quick slurp. He loves ice cubes and clean cold water especially from the drinking glass that I am using. He upends his food bowls so he doesn't have to put his muzzle in a bowl. He likes everything to be in it's place. One day I left a pillow sham on the floor when I was interupted while making the bed and DH said he barked and growled and had canaries because it was on the floor. he is very wary of any new item that comes into our home because in his opinion it just doesn't belong there. My daughter is going to beauty school and he hates the head mannequins that she practices on. He barks his silly little head off at them. I truly cannot imagine life without this charming little character!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

These are priceless!

Panda has developed a number of quirks since we brought her home a month ago (seems like she's always been here!).

She won't eat out of a bowl. Only a paper plate and if she gets tired before she's finished she'll pick up the plate and dump the rest of the food on the floor, then take off running with the plate.
She cannot not tolerate the air deflectors we have on the floor vents. These apparently are evil and must be destroyed!
Any shoe is fair game but she loves house slippers - they are first choice and she will hide them if possible.
She will poop only in pine straw (used for mulch in flower beds in the south), but will only pee in the grass....go figure....

They are too funny!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

rdanielle said:


> I think Scooter & Sophie are related! She hates bowls that have depth. I found a bowl that is very shallow in depth & when she has issues with that I put it on a plate for her.


Bella has a shallow stainless food bowl and Dani has a deeper one. Bella won't eat food from her bowl but she will from Dani's. I tried giving her Dani's bowl but that didn't help, either. I think it's the hunt instinct and she's getting what she can't have when she eats from Dani's bowl.

And when we're taking our walk, Bella has to stalk every newspaper still lying on the driveway. Dani, being older and wiser, ignores all that stuff except when she hears a "boom"--that will send her to someones lap. She can hear thunder in the other county and we know when a storm is near by her actions.Our weatherman could use her!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

When I posted about my guys liking to eat from a plate, I didn't realize my husband had made a video of it! Sorta boring, but here it is anyway.


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

Bacca also loves to watch TV. We however cannot watch anything that has a dog or a cat on it as he goes nuts barking and dancing at it. The worst is when a doorbell rings on TV and we have a raging lunatic racing to and barking at the front door. We unfortunately have a commerical airing right now for a furniture store where they ring the door bell at a home and that is driving Bacca crazy!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Brady's Grandmom said:


> Bacca also loves to watch TV. We however cannot watch anything that has a dog or a cat on it as he goes nuts barking and dancing at it. The worst is when a doorbell rings on TV and we have a raging lunatic racing to and barking at the front door. We unfortunately have a commerical airing right now for a furniture store where they ring the door bell at a home and that is driving Bacca crazy!


There is a commercial here as well that has a door bell and no matter where they are in the house they come running. Also at night when it gets to be bedtime (not mine but theirs) they watch my every move. When I say "time for tiny babies go night night" They get up and tear off for the crate doing the happy dance. They can get in their anytime they want but they wait for me. Go figure!


----------

